# Would this keep you from going....



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Would this report keep you off of or from keeping fish from rocky fork?
https://local12.com/news/investigat...esses-leukemia-blood-diseases-sick-cincinnati


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Something in the water, how prevalent is fracking in Highland county?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

So that's an article about one county being exactly the same as other counties in the sate as far as cancer cases, "average" it says, and somehow this is alarming, or " something in the water"? Sure looks like clickbait to me.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> So that's an article about one county being exactly the same as other counties in the sate as far as cancer cases, "average" it says, and somehow this is alarming, or " something in the water"? Sure looks like clickbait to me.


it was click bait


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Won't stop me, I'm Not sure anything in that article is tied to Rky- frk lake. I don't think Hillsboro even gets it's water from the lake????
Might be different now but the water treatment plant was on Clear crk and I thought water came from The Hillsboro reservoir.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

It wouldn't stop me from fishing Rocky.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Not letting it stop me either. Might head there this weekend.


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

im here now


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

The article is not clickbait, its an investigative report done by Cinci local 12. I don't see what this has to do with Rocky Fork other than it's in Highland co. Id continue fishing there.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Pawcat, do any good? Saugeye biting? Anything biting?


----------



## hgbjr (May 15, 2008)

Think about this guys, all my 58 years, I've always heard about the runoff from farms along the creeks and rivers that run into our lakes and ponds. I've seen the changes in lakes such as stonelick, grants lake, eastfork, and others. Recently, you've seen the deaths of dogs that have swam in ponds and sickness of others. The chemicals from farms,septic systems, and small business that leach into ground water eventually end up in lakes and streams. Eventually this affects us all.


----------



## Fish Ohio (Aug 10, 2018)

I would fish there but I wouldn't eat the fish from there and I'd disinfect my hands before eating a meal after fishing.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Fish Ohio said:


> I wouldn't eat the fish from there


 I'll take your saugeyes 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Fish Ohio (Aug 10, 2018)

garhtr said:


> I'll take your saugeyes
> Good luck and good fishing !


In general I dont eat fish from farm run off lakes and I always wash my hands or at least use hand sanitizer after fishing. Probably just my medical schooling on overload.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Fish Ohio said:


> In general I dont eat fish from farm run off lakes


So where would you eat fish from?


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

Fish Ohio said:


> In general I dont eat fish from farm run off lakes and I always wash my hands or at least use hand sanitizer after fishing. Probably just my medical schooling on overload.


ive ate plenty of fish from winton woods.talk about an occasional sewer..but im still breathing albeit a little slower


----------



## Fish Ohio (Aug 10, 2018)

crappiedude said:


> So where would you eat fish from?


Many areas, for example I have eaten fish Ive caught on Norris Lake, Alaskan streams, Pacific Ocean, Blackwater Md, southern Chesapeake Bay....im not trying to tell anyone else what to eat I was just was answering the question about Rocky Fork. Farm fertilizers are a known pollutant full of nitrates which are linked to cancer.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Fish Ohio said:


> I have eaten fish Ive caught on Norris Lake, Alaskan streams, Pacific Ocean, Blackwater Md, southern Chesapeake Bay....im not trying to tell anyone else what to eat I was just was answering the question about Rocky Fork.


Just curious...I was just trying to figure out where in Ohio you may be talking about. Even Lake Erie has water containing farm run off and more than likely any beef or pork you'd get at the store would certainly contain farm runoff. I thought a lot of those streams/rivers running in to the Chesapeake were contaminated with industrial waste too. In a very grand scheme of things isn't everything eventually flowing into the ocean? Is anything truly safe?
I'm not trying to argue and I don't eat much fish. I'm just sayin.


----------



## Fish Ohio (Aug 10, 2018)

crappiedude said:


> Just curious...I was just trying to figure out where in Ohio you may be talking about. Even Lake Erie has water containing farm run off and more than likely any beef or pork you'd get at the store would certainly contain farm runoff. I thought a lot of those streams/rivers running in to the Chesapeake were contaminated with industrial waste too. In a very grand scheme of things isn't everything eventually flowing into the ocean? Is anything truly safe?
> I'm not trying to argue and I don't eat much fish. I'm just sayin.


The Northern parts of the Chesapeake (Baltimore, Susquehanna River, etc) has farm run off pollution and industrial waste but the most of the fish we target (Cobia) for consumption in the Southern part live in the Ocean and are not resident. Lake Erie has advisories and recommends consumption limits. This has a good chart halfway down the article https://epa.ohio.gov/portals/35/fishadvisory/fishadvisory_pamphlet.pdf


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I have eaten hundreds of fish from Rocky Fork and will eat many more. The health dept., EPA and Dnr test fish for contaminates on a regular basis. I don't think there is any alerts on Rocky Fork. Saugeye are short lived and would have very low possibilities of having high levels of anything. Your breathing more off plastics than your eating with fish.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

TopRaider15 said:


> Something in the water, how prevalent is fracking in Highland county?


I wouldn't think very much. The Marcellus and Utica shale formations are located primarily in eastern Ohio. Just Google "Ohio shale maps" and you will see maps showing where the formations are. None in SW Ohio.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I do not even know of any oil or gas wells in the area. There is none to my knowledge and I've lived in the area for 65 years.


----------



## LoneWolfNoPack (Mar 26, 2012)

To answer the question, yes I still eat fish from rocky fork. I'm not one of the guys that keep hundreds a year though either, so I eat very low amounts.

With that said I live on the creek and the water was tested a couple years ago and there was a confirmed high presence of E-Coli found in the creek below the dam. The source allegedly was a number of permanent campers located below the lake who had no septic. There was a newspaper article about it that I'm sure could be located with digging. Yes it does concen me a bit. I would never swim in it.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Nothing proper cooking won't take care of. That is part of why the mandatory central sewage system was put in around the lake. Too many turd dumpers were ruining the watershed. It really made a huge difference in the lake habitat and water quality


----------

